# Rhinestone Decals and transfers needed



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

I am very new to stoning and have read just about every thread over the past month and now I have a headache. I recently bought my press and have been practicing and pressing away. I am now ready to move to next step and create Rhinestone Tees for my sis's hair salon. The stock transfers just is not what we are looking for. The goal is to create 2 designs at a time to be sold to the customers. I need a vendor that will create the artwork and prepare the transfers with loowwww minimums like maybe 6 or less. then ship the transfers to me. Will this be feasible and affordable for me? Also, is there a small business in NC that offers this service?

Thanks


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Rhinestone Decals*

Ooops, the title doesn't match my post at all. Decals are my next question. Is there a vendor in NC or East Coast that have rhineston decals at low minimums inorder to test the waters.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestone Decals*

I would check with Matt at Decal World. He is in Florida and I believe he will sell at lower minimums. Matt also does the templates, transfers, and decals.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Rhinestone Decals*

Hi CC, Give us a call or PM and we can answer any questions you have. The office is 941-721-4653


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

